# What size of Ugodog?



## souffle (Sep 9, 2012)

We are just preparing for our new female Havanese and looking at the 2 different sizes of Ugodogs. What do most people get? I had read one forum thread to buy the Large as the Small one gets too small fast. So I assume that is the Ugodog that sells for $99.95 from the official website. The small size one that says though for up to size 35 pounds is about $50 from the official site or Amazon. I would think the small size would be fine. Other people's thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I think that bigger is better. More area to hit, and do the potty circle, lol


----------



## mcc.christina (May 23, 2012)

I bought the "large size" which is just two smaller ones put together, but I use them as two separate small ones. I keep one in the bathroom and one in her expen. If you look at the dimensions they are pretty big, at least bigger than I expected.


----------



## souffle (Sep 9, 2012)

Okay I think I will go with the smaller one. Now what I gather is that the benefit of the Ugodog is so that the puppy won't be able to tear up the pad and maybe help prevent them from getting confused with a pad versus clothing laying on the ground. Is that correct?

Thanks!
Souffle



mcc.christina said:


> I bought the "large size" which is just two smaller ones put together, but I use them as two separate small ones. I keep one in the bathroom and one in her expen. If you look at the dimensions they are pretty big, at least bigger than I expected.


----------



## mcc.christina (May 23, 2012)

Yup!



souffle said:


> Okay I think I will go with the smaller one. Now what I gather is that the benefit of the Ugodog is so that the puppy won't be able to tear up the pad and maybe help prevent them from getting confused with a pad versus clothing laying on the ground. Is that correct?
> 
> Thanks!
> Souffle


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Go for the large.

You have to fold the pad a bit to fit in the small.


----------

